# New pics! Babies, all grown up.



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, my little agouti babies are big now. The four girls are not the nicest. I'm a little sad, because we can't even touch them. The two boys, however, are wonderful! Here are some pictures of the boys we took earlier while playing with them. They're still skittish, but it has gotten a lot better. They're all ready for their new homes now!









Coaxing Captain out of the shavings. He was the runt, but he's big and healthy now!









Kipper! Well, that's what I'm calling him.









Kipper is the best one. He loves going in my sleeves.









Kip!









The end!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

what color is kipper? i have a doe that exact color. 
Is it a golden agouti? or do you call it something else in mice.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

These babies are half wild, so I think they're just called agouti. He has a lot of yellow on the tips of his fur though, so I can see where you might get that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Kipper looks pretty nice. I'm surprised he's so handeable! You got lucky1


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I know, I can't believe it. We can't touch a single on of the others, but as soon as Kip's in my hand, he's an angel. He wants to live under my hair all the time, so I let him nest there and I think he got used to it. I'm keeping him. We put up an ad for the others, though. Feeders, as much as it pains me. They can't do anything else except eat me out of house and home. ;-)


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww, I love how cute they are!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! They're really beautiful. I'm sorry that they're difficult to handle. Maybe with a little more interaction they will become a little nicer. We had a couple of babies in our last litter who didn't like being handled, and we helped them become more acclimated to people by simply giving them some toilet paper and toys that we carried around for a little bit so that they smelled like people. They may get nicer with age, too


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What beautiful little boys! I hope the girls tame down eventually, if not it looks like Kipper and Captain more than make up for it


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll definitely try that, JustMouse. I hope they calm down later, but for now, they make mean faces and lunge when we try to go near them. I can't say I'm surprised. The real shock is that Cap and Kip are friendly at all! I thought they'd all be horrid.


----------

